# Need some info on a craftsman



## marcus410 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have been using a relatives craftsman II 917254245 riding mower.I having issues with the battery.Is it 6 volt or 12?If 6volt is it positive ground?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It is a 12v,- ground system.What problems are you having,with it ?


----------



## marcus410 (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks for the info.I replaced the battery and things were fine till today,it wouldn't restart after I cut the lawn.The label for the battery just said for 12hp or less,so I assumed it was a 6v(because of the size).So after it wouldn't restart I put a meter on it and it read 13.2v So I was confused after getting that reading,but it all makes sense now.I cleaned the positive cable connection and it started rite up,will be replacing that wire soon it looks corroded throughout from battery acid.I just wanted to make sure it was the correct battery.Thanks again for the quick response


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You can generally tell the voltage of a battery by the number of cells it has. Each cell has about 2v, so three cells would be 6v, four cells would be 8v and six cells is 12v. Not all batteries have removable caps over the cells, but sometimes they have non-removable plugs in the cells that you can count instead.


6v three cell battery











8v four cell battery












12v six cell battery


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

OR,you can just read the label!LOL!


----------



## marcus410 (Aug 29, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> OR,you can just read the label!LOL!


All the label say`s is for 12hp or less,no indication anywhere as to it being 6v or 12v


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> OR,you can just read the label!LOL!


 Well, that too. 

But what about when the label is illegible or behind something when installed? It still helps to know about the cells and whatnot. At least that's what they drove into me in college... :dazed:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

True,but I've been repairing equipment for the last 37 yrs,so I sort of tend to take it for granted.Sorry.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Usually batterys do say what volt they are - seems odd the new one didnt , unless its just the ones from the place the battery was purchased at.


----------

